
Brabant Killers - pionerkotik
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brabant_killers
======
Insanity
Guess this was posted now due to this article earlier this week:
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/16/belgian-
police...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/16/belgian-police-
release-photo-in-bid-to-crack-crazy-brabant-killers-case)

------
acqq
Basically the group appeared many times, killing in total 28 people, (!)
wounding others, all for no significant financial gain (even "robberies" with
_nothing_ taken).

"The last gang robbery (despite patrols checking the supermarket every twenty
minutes) led to rumors of them having some kind of inside knowledge and
possibly complicity by individual gendarmes in the attacks. Nearby Gendarmerie
vehicles (which had a semiautomatic FN Uzi in a compartment) did not engage or
pursue the gang. The Belgian "stay-behind" network SDRA8 (Gladio) — operating
as a secret branch of the Belgian military service — was suggested by some to
have links to the gang. Some units of the stay-behind network were made up of
members of the Belgian Gendarmerie. One theory was that the communist threat
in Western Europe was taken as justifying Operation Gladio being activated.
However, the Belgian parliamentary inquiry into Gladio found no substantive
evidence that Gladio was involved in any terrorist acts or that criminal
groups had infiltrated the stay-behind network."

SDRA8:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgian_stay-
behind_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgian_stay-behind_network)

~~~
Insanity
Cool, never heard of that (Gladio). Born shortly after it was dissolved might
explain that :)

~~~
acqq
It's significantly worse than you could imagine:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gladio](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gladio)

"The role of the CIA in Gladio ... are the subject of debate. The European
Parliament resolution on Gladio concluded that _military secret services in
certain member states were involved in serious terrorism and crime, whether or
not their superiors were aware_.[2]"

But it was a secret, and researched only later.

~~~
Insanity
Yup you're right, worse than I can imagine. I always have the impression that,
at least nowadays, Belgium doesn't really have the resources to do super shady
things (NSA-style things)

